# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Onderzoek: veel artsen in opleiding dicht bij een burn-out - Volkskrant

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Onderzoek: veel artsen in opleiding dicht bij een burn-out*
*Volkskrant -** 4 uur geleden*
AMSTERDAM - Een op de vijf arts-assistenten voldoet aan de kenmerken van een burn-out. Bijna 40 procent is chronisch oververmoeid. Dat blijkt uit een onderzoek onder 2.115 medisch specialisten in opleiding *...* 
Veel artsen in opleiding oververmoeid Algemeen Dagblad
Veel artsen in opleiding oververmoeid Reformatorisch Dagblad
Medisch Contact*alle 10 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

